# My car automatically silences GPS voice



## vanyamcr (3 mo ago)

I have 2 profiles on my car. Me and my wife, the gos voice is turned off for my wife, but not for me. Everytime she drives for some reason Tesla turns off the voice on 2 profiles. I have missed multiple turns because of this. Everytime I fix it, it turns off again. Anyone know what to do?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Amazingly stupid answer, turn the volume backmup. Seriously, you've turned the volume down and didn't realize it. If the voice is talking, then the steering wheel control can change the volume. I think that if you are currently routing, the settings under the route has a slider for the volume.


----------



## vanyamcr (3 mo ago)

Yeah. I always turn the volume back up, but I never use my steering wheel as the volume control. Maybe other problem?


----------



## Kernal7 (Sep 16, 2018)

All of the Teslas in my family and friends group have the navigation voice auto mute on every "start" of the car. We have to manually unmute it every time, if we want voice functionality. Has worked that way for couple years for us.


----------



## vanyamcr (3 mo ago)

Common Tesla L


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I have the same issue. It seems to always happen after a software update and randomly some other times. I also wish you could hear directions when on a phone call.


----------



## SEM (Dec 19, 2021)

This definitely seems to be a "bug" for some users and not others. Glad I'm not the only one, but its super annoying for sure!


----------

